# Changing default application



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a MacBook Pro w/Tiger.

I want to prevent iPhoto from being the default program whenever I power on/hook up my digital camera. I like Picasa (though I'd prefer to view them as a folder like I can on my PC) and would prefer to use it over iPhoto. Research tells me to just find the file type-->Get Info....blah, blah. HOWEVER, I'm not sure how that would work on my camera since there's no icon for it anywhere--it doesn't show up as a "removable disk" or anything on the dock, nothing for it in the Finder...I just turn it on, and iPhoto automatically pops up.

Suggestions? Surely I'm not the only iPhoto-hater out there?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hey Farmgirl ...

iPhoto/Preferences/General/Connecting Camera Opens/Image Capture

Then:

Finder/Applications/Image Capture
Select Preferences from the Image Capture menu in the toolbar
Select Picasa from the "When a camera is connected, launch:" drop-down box
Close Image Capture


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I could do the image capture portion, however, I didn't have the option to do this:



> iPhoto/Preferences/General/Connecting Camera Opens/Image Capture


I took a screencap of what I got when I had the "General" tab open, and didn't see the option under any of the other preferences tabs either.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

What version of iPhoto is it?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Version 6.0.6


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

OK you have an older version of iPhoto. Sorry for not asking first!

Choose "No Application" instead of Image Capture. That'll take care of iPhoto.

Now open Image Capture/Preferences. Click the drop down box next to "When a camera is connected open" and choose "Other" and go to Applications/Picasa and point to the program.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

It happens. 

OK, I'll do that and post back tomorrow. I've got to get off of here for the evening.


----------

